# [Wet Thumb Forum]-a few pics



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

66 gallon Discus tank, 
the crypt balansae is out in the open to get it to produce some runners, 
I had it in the back of the tank for 6 months and not 1 runner appeared so I moved it to were it currently is and within 3 weeks I got 2 separate runners.








It will go behind the driftwood sections to replace the vals once I have enough of it.









This is a 20 gallon tank.









I just got a pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides.
I'll try to get a shot of the (hopefully female) so someone can help me id the sex a little better.


















Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*

[This message was edited by ekim on Mon October 27 2003 at 05:57 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

66 gallon Discus tank, 
the crypt balansae is out in the open to get it to produce some runners, 
I had it in the back of the tank for 6 months and not 1 runner appeared so I moved it to were it currently is and within 3 weeks I got 2 separate runners.








It will go behind the driftwood sections to replace the vals once I have enough of it.









This is a 20 gallon tank.









I just got a pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides.
I'll try to get a shot of the (hopefully female) so someone can help me id the sex a little better.


















Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*

[This message was edited by ekim on Mon October 27 2003 at 05:57 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That 20g's beautiful! The R. indica could stand to be a little thicker, but one or two more trims will do that. I love the wood and how you've laid it out in relation to the rockwork.

Will you come do my tank?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

edited some pics,



















Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*

[This message was edited by ekim on Mon October 27 2003 at 07:21 PM.]


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Good stuff Mike. I think there is more Aquascaping in that 20G then I have had in all my tanks all together in all the time I have ever had plants.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Phil, thanks
me do your tank








why... you want it messed up!

Justin, thanks
theres not that much to it though!

Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

ekim, your 20-gal set-up is awesome! I wish I could make mine like yours. Picture shots are also great; did you use Adobe or Paint to erase the hardware in the back?


Paul


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Good job Ekim! Nice and simple aquascape. BTW what is the name of the green plant on the left? Is it Hemianthus?

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## ghoster (Nov 27, 2005)

.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

SurWrathful,
thanks, I usually use Adobe photoshop...
but this time I used Macromedia Fireworks!

MarcinB,
Thanks, the plants is Micranthemum micranthemoides (pearlgrass).

caseSensitive,
Thanks, actually I did edit the last photo quickly!
You can see on the first photo the filter output 
was on the left side of the tank and the input and heater 
are right beside each other vertically behind the R. indica

Thanks again, yes they were labeled as 'Orange Flash' 
nobody at the store could properly id a female,
yet they were selling them as pairs!!!
The other A. cac that I picked out has shorter vertical rays, 
the tail does not seem to have extensions but is still very sharp.
I'll try to get a pic of 'her' tonight maybe your could check it out 
as you seem to be very familiar with these guys!

Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice pictures, Mike!

The apisto pictures is a male. The female is a lot smaller (body and fins), doesn't have as much red in the finnage.

This is a picture of a female cacatuoides 'orange flash' with fry:

http://www.apistogramma.com/gallery/gallery16.htm

Sven

[This message was edited by Svennovitch on Tue October 28 2003 at 10:45 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

Good job Mike.

How about planting something small in front of the wood ?. Even make the slope effect with Pearlgrass, going from the back, through the branches, to front.

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

The female cac should have black coloration
in the ventrals.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks everyone,

here is a pic of my guess for a female.
They only had 6-8 Cac's to choose from!

female??









Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

both fish










Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

That is most likely a female, or a male waiting to color up. How big are they right know?

29 gallon planted tank
75 gallon tanganyikan tank


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

I changed my mind. I can't tell

29 gallon planted tank
75 gallon tanganyikan tank


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I THINK its a subdominant male not a female.
The fins look too pointy - but don't discount
them just yet. Give them a spawning pot and
a few weeks, plus some blackworms. If
'she' turns yellow and takes up residence
in the pot, its a female.

However, I'd put my money on it being a small
male.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Lukara (Feb 14, 2003)

Simply stunning









50 gal planted tank, pressurized CO2, 3.2 wpg, gravel/Terralit 60/40 substrate, Hagen 304 Fluval filter, Tetratec UV 5watts, GH=3,KH=6,PH=6.9


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Regturb,
the male is about 2.5" (tail incl.) the other is 2"!

Ghori,
thanks, I can probably return him/her(with small argument)...
What is the best way to sex them, fin shape or fin size or fin color?

Lukara,
Thanks

Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Mike, what did you want my opinion on, specifically? Sexing the apisto or your aquascapes? Hopefully the former, 'cause I'm about to give it.









I'm with Ghazanfar on this one (and really, who can go wrong going with Ghazanfar??): I'm quite confident it's a subdominant male. The anterior spines in the dorsal fin are much too tall, the posterior soft rays of the dorsal and anal fins are too sharply extended, and as far as I can see there's no indication of black markings on the pelvic fins. I would be quite surprised and humbled if it turned out to be a female.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Females will be smaller.
Have black markings on the pelvic fins.
Dorsal fin won't have extensions 
on 2nd / 3rd ray. 
Claudal fin won't have any extensions.

If they have any females - you should be able
to tell them apart. The fact that you picked
this smaller male, I'd guess that they don't
have any females.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I'm with Ghazanfar on this one (and really, who can go wrong going with Ghazanfar


Hey man - as you're right there to correct
my mistakes!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

beautiful tank!!! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tropica (Oct 30, 2003)

Ekim,

Can you give more technical spec. of your 20 gallon tank ?

Thanks,

Tropica


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Tula, 
yeah I wanted your opinion on the apisto! Thanks

Ghori,
thanks again, I'm going to go back to the store and check it out!

Algae grower,
thanks

Tropica,
lighting - 2 T12's overdriven 2 times (electrical ballast)
bulbs - T12 6500K & T12 3000K
filter - fluval 204 canister
substrate - stone dust(paver base)
CO2 - 5 lbs tank, diffused into canister 24/7

If I left out anything, just ask!

Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*


----------

